
New open source android music player - reyansh
https://github.com/reyanshmishra/Rey-MusicPlayer
======
reyansh
Hey guys I have created an open source music player in android and I have
garnered only 75 stars till now I don't know how to make it more popular but
will you guys help me to reach 100 stars and may be fork it for your own use.
Thanks

